# Aristo Battery Car Polarity Question



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Greetings:

I have the CRE 55497 stock car with TE receiver board to use as a trailing battery car for a battery power experiment. I have some LI batteries (14.8V) I would like to use in the car. These batteries have red and black wires with no plug on the end at present. I intend to fit them with a plug to mate with the TE board plug. The existing plug from the board to attach the battery to the board is a standard MU type plug, but the wires from that plug to the TE board are both black with no polarity markings. They attach under the forward end of the board, one near the fuse and one near the terminals for the power out wires that connect to the locomotive.

Is the polarity of the battery connection to the battery power in plug to the TE board critical? If so, what are the polarities of the wires so I can get it right?

Thanks for the help.

Jerry


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Jerry 
Try taking the receiver off the car and look on the bottom of the TE it may be marked + or -- on the PC board were the input wires are. 
Richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And yes it is critical. 

Greg


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey, Marty said he had an old one he could look at, Thanks Marty......

Hmmm don't I have the trackside TE inside the black case?, yeah, in the power cabinet. Just need to unbolt it.....darn, raining....

Hmmm open it up, and there it is...du oh



Now assuming consistent board construction, the answer is here. Thank to all for your interest and help.

Jerry


----------

